
How much are you willing to pay for a full check-up of your health - SergeyDavydovGA
Hi!<p>My name is Sergey, I am the founder of a startup &quot;Gas Analytics&quot;.
Our team invented the newest instrument based on diode laser spectroscopy. According to your exhalation, the AI of our device will be able to determine diseases such as cancer, diabetes, schizophrenia, gastritis and many others.
Now we are collecting information on how much an ordinary person in USA is willing to spend time and money on a full medical examination.<p>Thanks in advance for your time!
======
ahupp
That's hard to answer without knowing how much disease coverage you actually
have. A test that reliably detected cancers early would be worth quite a bit
to me.

~~~
SergeyDavydovGA
Gastrointestinal upset,Anemia,respiratory tract
infection,asthma,rhinitis,digestive cancer,sepsis,renal failure,lung
cancer,acute myocardial infarction,heart failure,Breast cancer
schizophrenia,diabetes,gastritis. The number of investigated diseases will be
increased during R&D

~~~
buffaloo
If the cancer screening catches it early enough to do some good, that has
value. But don’t everyone already know if they have an upset stomach, heart
failure, etc.? I don’t see the value in an app telling me I a) have gas or b)
I’m dead.

------
Khelavaster
Just depends on how reliable your results are.

~~~
SergeyDavydovGA
accuracy is 90 percent

~~~
Someone
That feels too low to me to be practically useful. I would guess declaring all
your patients to be healthy already gets you there for many, if not most,
conditions you mention in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20752782](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20752782).

It also seems to imply that you will have many false positives, where people
will unnecessarily get stressed while waiting for follow-up tests or even
receive treatments they don’t need.

~~~
SergeyDavydovGA
it must be taken into account that there will be no blood sampling, and a
preliminary diagnosis will be made on one exhalation. And the price of the
analysis will be quite low. Do you really consider it a bad result that today,
9 out of 10 people will be able to know exactly about the presence of cancer
by taking 5 minutes of their time?

~~~
Someone
As I said, one likely can do better in one second, by telling everyone they’re
healthy.

If five out of a hundred people have a disease, you even can get 90% accuracy
by declaring those five healthy and five others unhealthy.

Accuracy is fairly meaningless for this kind of thing. What sensitivity and
specificity
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sensitivity_and_specificity](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sensitivity_and_specificity))
will these tests have?

------
lialexander13
$30

